# [outdated]Using different Nivida Drivers for Different Cards

## jwacalex

Hi,

I'm using a  GeForce GTX 760 and a GeForce GTX 280. For the GTX 280 i need the legacy drivers, but for the GTX 760, i need the current ones.

since I don't find a solution for combining those two drivers, i would ask if its possible to do such a task.

update problem resolved, old card is not usable anymore  :Wink: Last edited by jwacalex on Sun Dec 07, 2014 11:00 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well personally I doubt. 

It seems it is a desctop box, so just buy an used newer card and you are fine.

you could ask on the nvidia linux forum but i doubt you will get a fast response if any

i assume you want to do sli.

why not buy a newer better used card and sell the other two. higher power efficency, less driver and setup problems and long term support too.

----------

## i92guboj

You can't load two versions of the nvidia driver at the same time.

You can't use your old card with the newest driver.

You can't use your new card with the old driver.

Logic concludes that you can't use both cards at the same time with the nvidia driver.

You might have some luck with nouveau though, but I guess that's not the answer you want to read  :Sad: 

I can't but support what tw04l124 suggested above.

----------

## i92guboj

Thinking about it, you might have some luck using nvidia for one card and vesa for the other. I haven't ever tried this and I don't know if someone succeeded at it, but it might worth a shot.

I am sure you can't use nvidia for one and nouveau for the other. These drivers conflict.

----------

## krinn

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> I am sure you can't use nvidia for one and nouveau for the other. These drivers conflict.

 

Technically they conflict by trying to use the same card, but one use one card and the other the other card, that conflict shouldn't exist.

But all in all, even the vesa solve that looks the easiest, user will experience vesa driver and see how limited vesa is (done its time).

Sadly buying a card handle by nvidia drivers looks also the best solve for me too.

----------

## i92guboj

Probably you are right.

Either way, expect lots of pain. I mean almost-Hellraiser-kind-of-pain  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ant P.

If you don't mind a slightly crazy solution, you could try to run one in a VM with its own kernel and driver... (assuming your CPU/mobo has the fancy bits needed for VGA passthrough)

----------

## jwacalex

thanks for your input. i need this old card, because it has a svideo output.

i've tried this setup with windows and there it works without a problem.

a possible idea would be to load the nvidia driver first for the new card and then the noveau for the old one

----------

